# NI Kontrol S 88...



## jononotbono (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi,

So I was intrigued by the NI Kontrol S keyboards when they first came out but held off till the 88 Note one got released. Then I decided, once it got released to just forget about it as I have other things to spend my Money on before getting a new Keyboard. I'm curious, now that it has been released for a while, has anyone here used it? Is it a good keyboard? To play I mean. Like, how is It's velocity sensitivity? How does the keybed feel? My Yamaha stage Piano is rubbish and using Sample Libraries that rely on Velocity is just a bad idea as it's so unresponsive.

I've noticed Spitfire and Project Sam have got on board with the NKS format. This is a good start in my opinion. I was really interested in the NI Kontrol Software but when I used it, it didn't really do much for me so have put it almost out of my mind - till now.

Yeah, would love to hear people's opinions on it. The Lightguide was the thing that attracted me to it at first (and I see the huge potential with it) but then when realising 3rd Party support wasn't there (until now) I lost interest. If I lived somewhere that sold them I would just try one out but at the minute I'm just being curious.

Cheers

Jono


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 19, 2016)

Orange Tree sent me an updated Banshee Guitar renamed for the NIK.
My Physis K4 is so far ahead of other controllers I recently had to use a MIDI Solutions F8, BCF-2000, MIDI Solutions Quadra Merge and a Casio PX-3S to cover gigs while the K4 got the EX Upgrade.
Don't want to do that again but the NIK with the software would be so much less to worry about so I too am looking but not until I physically feel one.
Us old timers have had so many solid builds over the years, and pleasing newer players isn't hard.
Too many times I went and played a Nektar LX or new Oxygen 88 and felt like I was demoing a Fisher-Price controller.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 19, 2016)

I have hated pretty much everything I have tried for years. I'm hoping this will be great... Even just good, but I have my doubts. Doepfer is still top of the list for me but curiosity is kinda killing me with this thing. At first I thought it have having Ribbon controllers was a terrible idea but as I use a Fadermaster for modwheel I don't mind the ribbons (as long as they work) now. Someone on here must have rinsed one by now...


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 19, 2016)

Here is a review, perhaps that will help Jono.
https://ask.audio/articles/review-komplete-kontrol-s88

I have a VAX Midi 8 octave black coming next month and am very hopeful it will capably replace my old and venerable Peavey DPM C8 
http://vaxmidi.com/


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks. Yeah, well that review makes it sound amazing! It's actually cheaper than what I thought it was when it was released which can only be a better thing. 

I wonder how many more Sample Devs are going to get on board? The NKS format is a great idea but they all need to jump on! Wishful thinking...


----------



## Øivind (Mar 20, 2016)

Seems like the list is growing, at least there are more now than before newyears on the NI list: http://www.native-instruments.com/e...s/komplete-kontrol-s-series/nks/nks-partners/


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 20, 2016)

This is excellent. Come on 8Dio, Cinesamples, Orchestral Tools, Embertone (the list is quite long really) etc! Is this wishful thinking? Perhaps but that list is a good sign. Anyone here used one?


----------



## passsacaglia (Mar 20, 2016)

Check the "komplete kontrol s vs akai" on google and find your threads and also the video comparison.
I think the Akai is a better one for the 3rd party support. NI Komplete has some 3rd party support...check the pros and cons and place your bet 
Both will sure be good for you either way. But yeah check the Akai and other kontrols 
Good luck man!

re.edit: saw now in the SoundsAndGear review that it supports more Kontakt libraries, or you can manage things "better" with the support. Maybe that's a plus.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not interested in the Akai Keyboard at all. Feels like a toy to me. But thanks for the link! Doepfer is the bad boy I think. Perhaps a Kontrol S 61 as well just for a synth action for playing faster runs etc. Hmmm


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 20, 2016)

Everything besides a simple 88 midi keyboard like http://www.m-audio.com/products/view/keystation-88#.Vu7fSObdWTw , seems extremely overpriced to me.

Im not a piano player and i never was but imo, when you make music on your pc, the midi keyboard is a medium to get your performance in the computer. Thats it, a medium to put the notes in the pc. If you writting strictly piano music and you want a realistic performance then ok go for it. Get the most expensive midi keyboard you can find fully weighted or whatever it is. 
But if you plan on writting music using vsts that include strings, drums, synths and every kind of instrument and SOMETIMES a piano then its just a waste of money to get a piano like that and justify it with "Its good cause it feels real" or "Cause its fully weighted". 
You are not using it as a piano so it doesnt matter if it is the most perfect piano in the whole world. You are using it as a medium.

In all realism what you are paying for is an extremely overpriced midi controller. You can do all the functions programmed there with an ipad and Lemur seriously.

And some functions like fancy lights and that you can play scales and not hit wrong notes? That shouldnt be a marketing point for a composer. Learn the scales, learn the notes its not that difficult and we all know that.

Anyway thats my point of view. If you have 1000euros to spend you can get an ipad + Lemur and m-audio 88 keyboard and still have money in your pocket. 

Heck, you could even build a whole new slave computer and have a huge template build in there so you can save time in not having to load all the instruments one by one when you start a new project!


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 20, 2016)

I disagree. It is important how correct you can get your performance into the computer (be it piano or whatever else - doesn't matter, an accomplished pianist can play anything on a fully weighted controller - even drums!). M-Audio MIDI controllers are basically shit, sorry. Horrid velocity response and not really that good action either. There's a reason why GOOD MIDI controllers usually cost 4 digits - it's all about the keyboard action. And yes, the action DOES matter, especially if one is classically trained. You will want to have graded and weighted hammer action and triple sensors for sure. There IS a difference.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Mar 20, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I disagree. It is important how correct you can get your performance into the computer (be it piano or whatever else - doesn't matter, an accomplished pianist can play anything on a fully weighted controller - even drums!). M-Audio MIDI controllers are basically shit, sorry. Horrid velocity response and not really that good action either. There's a reason why GOOD MIDI controllers usually cost 4 digits - it's all about the keyboard action. And yes, the action DOES matter, especially if one is classically trained. You will want to have graded and weighted hammer action and triple sensors for sure. There IS a difference.



Well as i said i never was or i consider myself a pianist so if for professional pianists does matter that much to pay +1000 euro to get that piano feel when they are writting drums and / or other stuff irrelevant to piano then i pass.
I just dont understand it.

I'm more of a practical guy, and the M-Audio Midi controller i have it might be shit like you describe it but it gets the job done. Would it help me to get the job done faster or better if i had a 1000euro fully weighted piano? Nope.
Since most of composers i know spend most of their time in the DAW (inputing cc's , quantizing to some extend, or do a billion different things to a performance they spend on 1/10th of the time playing it), it seems more logical to me in spending that much money in an midi controller that can improve your workflow rather than to the medium you input the notes in.

But as i said i never was or am a piano player so thats a muggles point of view


----------



## novaburst (Mar 20, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I disagree. It is important how correct you can get your performance into the computer (be it piano or whatever else - doesn't matter, an accomplished pianist can play anything on a fully weighted controller - even drums!). M-Audio MIDI controllers are basically shit, sorry. Horrid velocity response and not really that good action either. There's a reason why GOOD MIDI controllers usually cost 4 digits - it's all about the keyboard action. And yes, the action DOES matter, especially if one is classically trained. You will want to have graded and weighted hammer action and triple sensors for sure. There IS a difference.



You should check what others say about controllers, but they could be speaking crap, or they could be genuine

http://www.wirerealm.com/guides/top-10-best-midi-keyboard-controllers

always look at other users of the product you want to buy it really helps.


----------



## rgames (Mar 20, 2016)

Does anyone know if there will be some way to "program" the NI keyboards with something like Lemur or OSC? If they open up their hardware to that kind of integration then we could REALLY do some cool stuff.

Like showing which keys are mapped on those endless perc tracks in my template... Am I the only one who selects a track then bangs around on the keyboard to see where it's mapped? Not a big deal, of course, but not very elegant 

It would also be really handy to see what MIDI notes are on other channels while you're recording a new part - you could have it display right on the keyboard so you wouldn't have to open up the MIDI tracks or take your focus off the keyboard.

rgames


----------



## Noam Guterman (Mar 20, 2016)

rgames said:


> Does anyone know if there will be some way to "program" the NI keyboards with something like Lemur or OSC? If they open up their hardware to that kind of integration then we could REALLY do some cool stuff.
> 
> Like showing which keys are mapped on those endless perc tracks in my template... Am I the only one who selects a track then bangs around on the keyboard to see where it's mapped? Not a big deal, of course, but not very elegant
> 
> ...


THAT


----------



## pmountford (Mar 20, 2016)

Interested to see where this topic goes especially as a former maudio user who would think twice before ever going back to buying one of their 88 key devices again. 

So I can't agree that it doesnt matter what keyboard you're using. Having said that we are all different and have different uses/demands..


----------



## novaburst (Mar 20, 2016)

Here is an interesting review on NI and the Akai he seem to be honest both have good reviews but it gives you an idea of what is out there and to not just rely on a narrow selection of controllers.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 20, 2016)

pmountford said:


> Interested to see where this topic goes especially as a former maudio user who would think twice before ever going back to buying one of their 88 key devices again.
> 
> So I can't agree that it doesnt matter what keyboard you're using. Having said that we are all different and have different uses/demands..



I have seen musicians do amazing things with there music with the cheapest throw away keyboards.

one of the strangest things about this is when we do not so good music it is always the software and our ability to use it with automation velocity, articulation knowing your Harmony, your chords progression, how to mix it correct, put more percussion and so on, 

never at one time is it said get a different keyboard or controller. yes maybe you may get some boost of performance from your key board, but when we here a finished product it always what software and DAW did you use, and great Harmony, or great percussion, or the strings were put together very good and those horns. 

nothing about you have a great keyboard strange !

not really sure if they make poor keyboards today I feel every thing has gone above a certain standard, if you buy any keyboard today it will give you a standard to good touch sense and velocity and thats enough as long as the keys come up again when you press it.

The hardest thing today is to find a keyboard that does not work well, all other cases is just personal taste and preference, and keys feels stiff, or to plastic, or not heavy enough.

Some that can create great music its because of his and her dedication to music and how learned they are

Put any keyboard in front of them and they will perform well.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 20, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I disagree. It is important how correct you can get your performance into the computer (be it piano or whatever else - doesn't matter, an accomplished pianist can play anything on a fully weighted controller - even drums!). M-Audio MIDI controllers are basically shit, sorry. Horrid velocity response and not really that good action either. There's a reason why GOOD MIDI controllers usually cost 4 digits - it's all about the keyboard action. And yes, the action DOES matter, especially if one is classically trained. You will want to have graded and weighted hammer action and triple sensors for sure. There IS a difference.



I agree with every word of this.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 20, 2016)

Read my story with keybeds to see where I'm coming from.. A boring story but probably the end might have some value for some:
I have played acoustic pianos for the past 33 years. When I decided to dip my feet into the world of digital pianos I tried Yamaha P-155 (now replaced with P-255), only to discover how marketing can mislead people. The only piano that could convince my wooden-keys-addicted fingers is the Yamaha NU1; a digital piano with actual wooden keys and 5 piano sounds.. Not a bad deal if you knew that the acoustic version, the U1 cost twice as much.
In the meantime I convinced myself that the Yamaha NU1 and Nektar P6 was the ideal combo. And they were..
Then I saw the ads for the NI S88. I was lucky to find it being demoed at a local store , and tried it, along with the other keyboards in the showroom.
So, a very quick finger-only 10-15 seconds test (I look the other way while my fingers find their way on the keys. All keyboards are turned off) for each of NI S88, Studiologic Acuna 88, Yamaha P-255, P-115, and CP4 stage piano.
Subjective Verdict in order of closeness to my NU1:
1st. CP4
2nd. Studiologic (edit: see later posts; it uses FATAR TP/100LR) and P-255
Close 3rd. NI S88 (edit2: see later posts; it *mostly* uses FATAR TP/100LR although it felt a little lighter under my fingers! also less noisy than the Studiologic)
4th. P-115
Disclosure, I ended up placing an order for S88, with the current 50% off offer on Komplete.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 20, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> Read my story with keybeds to see where I'm coming from.. A boring story but probably the end might have some value for some:
> I have played acoustic pianos for the past 33 years. When I decided to dip my feet into the world of digital pianos I tried Yamaha P-155 (now replaced with P-255), only to discover how marketing can mislead people. The only piano that could convince my wooden-keys-addicted fingers is the Yamaha NU1; a digital piano with actual wooden keys and 5 piano sounds.. Not a bad deal if you knew that the acoustic version, the U1 cost twice as much.
> In the meantime I convinced myself that the Yamaha NU1 and Nektar P6 was the ideal combo. And they were..
> Then I saw the ads for the NI S88. I was lucky to find it being demoed at a local store , and tried it, along with the other keyboards in the showroom.
> ...



Well, Komplete 10 Ultimate is great and for a sale like that you will love it (there's a lot of amazing stuff in there) but could you please give a review or some feedback on the NI S88 when you have used it and becomes friends (hopefully) with it? Would love to hear your opinions on it.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 20, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Well, Komplete 10 Ultimate is great and for a sale like that you will love it (there's a lot of amazing stuff in there) but could you please give a review or some feedback on the NI S88 when you have used it and becomes friends (hopefully) with it? Would love to hear your opinions on it.


Problem is that this keybed is on back order from the manufacturer, it's on back order in Germany and North America, so from the few web sites I searched some of them are referring to availability around first week of April..so yeah when I get it will post an update..I am guessing in about 3 weeks.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 20, 2016)

I do hope more and more Kontakt libraries embark on this NKS SUPPORT; this is the other side of the story for me; the wonderful light guide, and auto parameter labeling is what makes the keyboard special, so I can't wait to see how that translates into "uninterrupted" instrument playing.
I recently corresponded with:
1. Embertone who confirmed they're working on NKS support for the rest of their solo instruments in an upcoming update (Leonid bass already has it).
2. Orange tree samples, their guitars already has NKS support.
3. Audiobro; mixed signals, they have supported NKS in NI STRING ensemble but would not commit to adding NKS to their own libraries, LASS AND LADD. If there are Audiobro/Komplete kontrol users here I would like to encourage them to email Audiobro. I strongly believe this can make such a feature rich library much more accessible.
4. Next on my list is contacting Orchestral Tools.. Anybody wants to join?


----------



## Pixelee (Mar 20, 2016)

Someone mentioned that orchestral tools' metropolis Ark 1 is NKS coded


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 20, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> Someone mentioned that orchestral tools' metropolis Ark 1 is NKS coded


I wish but I don't think so.. I know Albion one is, it's mentioned on the NI page.


----------



## AllanH (Mar 20, 2016)

I read somewhere that the S88 is the Fatar TP40-L keybed. I have a TP40-L in my Kurzweil and it's by far the action I prefer most. I find it incredibly expressive. I cannot locate the detailed specs, only that Fatar makes it.


----------



## CDNmusic (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm an S88 owner, bought it a week after it was released, 5 months ago or so. I sold a perfectly good Yamaha Motif XS8. It was too much keyboard for what I was using it.

Compared to the XS8 the keybed feeling is terrible. But at the price is fair. If you expect a premium feel I recommend passing on.

Cons:

Keybed feels cheap, some keys make a weird mechanical noise (faint but noticeable). Non-hammered action NI keyboards may be better.
Komplete Kontrol software could use a more robust library filtering logic, including a "find similar" ala Omnisphere 2. If you have a lot of libraries browsing and finding a new sound will take a very long time. Still better than without KK though.
Again Komplete Kontrol related but Non-NKS Kontakt libraries with a lot of patches is not-practical to map parameters to knobs, it's possible but not practical because you have to do it for each patch and save it as a user preset, in a library with lots of patches is way time consuming.
Pros:

Light guide is a great time saver for Kontakt libraries, even Non-NKS ones. Also works well with battery 4 and some NI synths.
I personally love the touch strips, the ability to jump to any given value by just pressing and not having to slide or ride the wheel can be handy and lead to some creative use of effects.
Auto focus on Cubase where keyboard automatically maps itself to the track instrument you have selected.
NKS Kontakt libraries are great to work with, having the knobs all programmed for you in a musical and logical way, having the ability to search sounds in the library, is all very convenient and time saving if you don't already rely on other ways to control your instruments parameters. If you use Cubase quick controls, or VST control, or you like to map Kontakt automation to CC's then the NI S series keyboards are redundant for your application.
Get it with Komplete Ultimate if you can. There is a massive library and some of the synths are really good, I'm not a pro but I'm very impressed with Reaktor and all its different flavors like Kontour. I was planning to get Omnisphere in the near future but I now think is not really needed given the huge selection available within Komplete U.
Not enough time to provide more info but for me I'm still 50/50 on it. I'm a mediocre piano player that wants to be better, piano feeling is important. Coming from such a good keybed makes me regret the move, but I got a good amount of cash after selling the XS8 and allowed me to get on the SSD wagon and in a few premium libraries...and the S88 of course.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 20, 2016)

Here are some links that I found to be useful:
1. Fatar models that manufacturers use (including Kurzweil)*: http://www.musiker-board.de/threads/verbaute-tastaturen-sammelthread.435157/
2. Fatar web site: http://www.fatar.com/pages/TP_40_GH_ES.htm
3. A discussion about Fatar key models that Nord Stage 2 uses:
http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/2414087/which_midi_controller_is_same_.html

*Edit: here is an English and more up to date version:
http://billfulton.com/music-news/fatar-keyboard-and-other-actions/


----------



## Pixelee (Mar 21, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> I wish but I don't think so.. I know Albion one is, it's mentioned on the NI page.



http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ni-kontrol-s88-anyone.50508/

According to Playz123


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 21, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ni-kontrol-s88-anyone.50508/
> 
> According to Playz123


Thanks.. however, I still can't see it in the list here:
https://www.native-instruments.com/...s/komplete-kontrol-s-series/nks/nks-partners/
could it be that "maybe" opening a library in Komplete Kontrol doesn't mean it fully supports all NKS features, which means supporting the "Light Guide" and automatic labeling of encoders ? * I have the library.. I will see what I get when I get the keyboard. I do hope I am wrong though 
* From the link below "parameters automatically mapped to the eight control knobs":
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-s-series/nks/


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I am up to something. Although NI won't disclose what Fatar keybed they're using, if the pictures in the links below are any clue they are using TP/100LR keys:
1. FATAR keybed picture from NI keybed page: http://www.native-instruments.com/e...rds/komplete-kontrol-s-series/keybed-details/
2. Same keys from FATAR pages:
a. main page: http://www.fatar.com/pages/TP100LR.html#
b. enlarged picture of the same keys: http://www.fatar.com/part_grandi/TP100LR_01.htm


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 21, 2016)

CDNmusic said:


> I'm an S88 owner, bought it a week after it was released, 5 months ago or so. I sold a perfectly good Yamaha Motif XS8. It was too much keyboard for what I was using it.
> 
> Compared to the XS8 the keybed feeling is terrible. But at the price is fair. If you expect a premium feel I recommend passing on.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. I think I'll pass. First thought best thought... So a Doepfer LM4K+ accompanied with a Seaboard Rise and a Fadermaster Pro. Maybe a secondhand Kontrol S 61 for Synth Action! Job done. No point in messing about huh? Haha


----------



## mac (Mar 21, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> 4. Next on my list is contacting Orchestral Tools.. Anybody wants to join?



Orchestral Tools is a no, unfortunately. Something to do with the capsule scripts being incompatible with NKS.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 21, 2016)

Pixelee said:


> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/ni-kontrol-s88-anyone.50508/
> 
> According to Playz123


I did not use the word compatible.....what I said was "Metropolis Ark was set up to work with Komplete Kontrol as well"......I did that via the KK File menu, but it is NOT yet fully NKS compatible. Albion One is NOT NKS compatible yet either ("coming soon"). Neither are full NKS libraries yet.  Hope that clarifies.

However, more libraries have been added since that original post, and it's great to have Project Sam's Symphobias, Lumina and now Swing fully NKS compatible. I am really liking my S88, and while the keyboard doesn't have quite the same feel as my previous S90, it is still more than adequate for me, and the control options etc. are very useful. No regrets about purchasing the S88 at all.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 21, 2016)

For me, the Lightguide's b


playz123 said:


> I did not use the word compatible.....what I said was "Metropolis Ark was set up to work with Komplete Kontrol as well"......I did that via the KK File menu, but it is NOT yet fully NKS compatible. Albion One is NOT NKS compatible yet either ("coming soon"). Neither are full NKS libraries yet.  Hope that clarifies.
> 
> However, more libraries have been added since that original post, and it's great to have Project Sam's Symphobias, Lumina and now Swing fully NKS compatible. I am really liking my S88, and while the keyboard doesn't have quite the same feel as my previous S90, it is still more than adequate for me, and the control options etc. are very useful. No regrets about purchasing the S88 at all.



Thanks. What is the velocity response like? This is my biggest concern. I nearly have to smash a sledgehammer through my current controller to get any dynamics (ok not quite that dramatic) and it's so old I can't adjust anything. Nothing feels like a Piano so for me that's ok but I certainly need the velocity sensitivity to be great. Cheers man.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 21, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> For me, the Lightguide's b
> 
> 
> Thanks. What is the velocity response like? This is my biggest concern. I nearly have to smash a sledgehammer through my current controller to get any dynamics (ok not quite that dramatic) and it's so old I can't adjust anything. Nothing feels like a Piano so for me that's ok but I certainly need the velocity sensitivity to be great. Cheers man.



No smashing required!  As for the keybed itself, here are a few of the comments I offered previously:

"I was using a Yamaha S90 until my S88 arrived. I've played so many keyboards over my lifetime, that perhaps I'm a little less critical than others might be, but I had no problems adjusting to the action. Seems fairly solid to me, and I'm able to 'work" the keys as required. No problem adjusting to the Mod or pitch bend controls either.
I think many people are going to be focusing on the keybed. It may or may not be acceptable to a professional pianist, so if someone is at that level, definitely try it before buying. Does the job for me though, and so far no regrets, rather I'm quite happy with it, and glad I purchased it. Just my personal opinions of course.
What's interesting about the S88 is that I can do palm glides on it when playing a B3 library. This is not meant to suggest that the action is synth like...not at all. It's just doable because of the design of the keys and their edges, which seem slightly more rounded than the Yamaha keys. I think the important point to make when comparing the two keyboards though is that I haven't noticed a major difference going from one to the other when playing them.
Opinions on the S88 keyboard will vary though....So my suggestion remains: anyone considering this keyboard should, if possible, try it for themselves, and not base a purchase solely on what someone says here."


----------



## rgames (Mar 21, 2016)

C-Wave said:


> I think I am up to something. Although NI won't disclose what Fatar keybed they're using, if the pictures in the links below are any clue they are using TP/100LR keys:
> 1. FATAR keybed picture from NI keybed page: http://www.native-instruments.com/e...rds/komplete-kontrol-s-series/keybed-details/
> 2. Same keys from FATAR pages:
> a. main page: http://www.fatar.com/pages/TP100LR.html#
> b. enlarged picture of the same keys: http://www.fatar.com/part_grandi/TP100LR_01.htm


I've been looking at keyboards that use the TP100LR and agree it looks like that's it. Of course, who's to say they used the right pic on the webpage? 

FYI that's the same keybed that's in the new Studiologic SL88 Studio ($500). I have one on order.

rgames


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 21, 2016)

rgames said:


> I've been looking at keyboards that use the TP100LR and agree it looks like that's it. Of course, who's to say they used the right pic on the webpage?
> 
> FYI that's the same keybed that's in the new Studiologic SL88 Studio ($500). I have one on order.
> 
> rgames


And the weight is very similar.
Edit: Just noticed that the older Studiologic Acuna 88 and Arturia's Keylab 88 also use TP100LR.


----------



## C-Wave (Mar 21, 2016)

playz123 said:


> I did not use the word compatible.....what I said was "Metropolis Ark was set up to work with Komplete Kontrol as well"......I did that via the KK File menu, but it is NOT yet fully NKS compatible. Albion One is NOT NKS compatible yet either ("coming soon"). Neither are full NKS libraries yet.  Hope that clarifies.
> 
> However, more libraries have been added since that original post, and it's great to have Project Sam's Symphobias, Lumina and now Swing fully NKS compatible. I am really liking my S88, and while the keyboard doesn't have quite the same feel as my previous S90, it is still more than adequate for me, and the control options etc. are very useful. No regrets about purchasing the S88 at all.


Thanks for the heads up on Albion One.. By the way notice, of all the libraries, it's the only one listed as "coming soon".. Hmm!


----------



## Pixelee (Mar 21, 2016)

playz123 said:


> I did not use the word compatible.....what I said was "Metropolis Ark was set up to work with Komplete Kontrol as well"......I did that via the KK File menu, but it is NOT yet fully NKS compatible. Albion One is NOT NKS compatible yet either ("coming soon"). Neither are full NKS libraries yet.  Hope that clarifies.
> 
> However, more libraries have been added since that original post, and it's great to have Project Sam's Symphobias, Lumina and now Swing fully NKS compatible. I am really liking my S88, and while the keyboard doesn't have quite the same feel as my previous S90, it is still more than adequate for me, and the control options etc. are very useful. No regrets about purchasing the S88 at all.


Ah... I see. Thank you for the clarification. This will help me make a better informed decision. Sorry for not reading carefully!


----------



## IFM (Mar 23, 2016)

I have the Arturia and love it. I looked at the S88 but haven't played it yet. The light guide looks cool and scribble strips but honestly I use the pads on the Arturia for articulation switching. 

The only gripe I have on the Arturia is some of the markings are wearing off...they should have used a better paint. It reacts with the oils on your skin and comes off. Weird it's only certain parts of it. 

I need to replace a 2nd 88 board (my old QS8.2) as it is totally shot as far as the output goes and the CC controllers are sketchy at best. I might just put the cheap Nektar one there instead as it is only $299 and would be more useful for my live stuff. This is unless I see a nice 88 note synth that would fit in.


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Mar 29, 2016)

rgames said:


> I've been looking at keyboards that use the TP100LR and agree it looks like that's it. Of course, who's to say they used the right pic on the webpage?
> 
> FYI that's the same keybed that's in the new Studiologic SL88 Studio ($500). I have one on order.
> 
> rgames



Has your SL88 Studio arrived? If so what are your initial thoughts?


----------



## rgames (Mar 29, 2016)

Aer Gui Ta said:


> Has your SL88 Studio arrived? If so what are your initial thoughts?


Yes - been using it for a few days. First of all, piano is not my main instrument so bear that in mind. However, I think the action is fine. It's a little softer hit than the S90ES I've been using for 7-8 years but otherwise about the same, I'd say. Overall I don't notice the difference any more.

It's a weighted keyboard and it takes up a lot less space than my S90ES, so I can build a desk around it. It gets the notes into the computer. That's about the extent of my excitement  My music hasn't gotten any better and I'm not any more productive...

I did have a problem with the USB connection at first - it was causing other MIDI devices to behave strangely. I contacted Studiologic and they said to disable the "MIDI Merge" function (whatever that is..). That seems to have fixed the problem but I'm going to give it another week before I give it the all clear.

rgames


----------



## rgames (Mar 29, 2016)

Aer Gui Ta said:


> Has your SL88 Studio arrived? If so what are your initial thoughts?


Yes - been using it for a few days. First of all, piano is not my main instrument so bear that in mind. However, I think the action is fine. It's a little softer hit than the S90ES I've been using for 7-8 years but otherwise about the same, I'd say. Overall I don't notice the difference any more.

It's a weighted keyboard and it takes up a lot less space than my S90ES, so I can build a desk around it. It gets the notes into the computer. That's about the extent of my excitement  My music hasn't gotten any better and I'm not any more productive...

I did have a problem with the USB connection at first - it was causing other MIDI devices to behave strangely. I contacted Studiologic and they said to disable the "MIDI Merge" function (whatever that is..). That seems to have fixed the problem but I'm going to give it another week before I give it the all clear.

rgames


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Mar 29, 2016)

rgames said:


> Yes - been using it for a few days. First of all, piano is not my main instrument so bear that in mind. However, I think the action is fine. It's a little softer hit than the S90ES I've been using for 7-8 years but otherwise about the same, I'd say. Overall I don't notice the difference any more.
> 
> It's a weighted keyboard and it takes up a lot less space than my S90ES, so I can build a desk around it. It gets the notes into the computer. That's about the extent of my excitement  My music hasn't gotten any better and I'm not any more productive...
> 
> ...



Thanks! Did you get to try the SL88 Grand before you bought the SL88 Studio?


----------



## novaburst (Mar 29, 2016)

If you guys want bang for buck please look at other options, this one has given me an appetite

Please check reviews, also please not semi waited action on keys this is the most impotent fact you should be looking for http://www.musicradar.com/reviews/tech/alesis-vi61-keyboard-controller-616550

Bang for buck but the Vi is pro http://www.gear4music.com/Keyboards-and-Pianos/Alesis-VI49-MIDI-Keyboard-Controller/XEI

Just one con: there is no 88 key just goes up to 61 keys


----------



## rgames (Mar 29, 2016)

Aer Gui Ta said:


> Thanks! Did you get to try the SL88 Grand before you bought the SL88 Studio?


No - I decided the difference in price wasn't going to be worth it to me so I just went ahead and ordered the Studio version. From what I could tell the SL88 Studio was going to feel pretty similar to the S90ES and that's good enough.

By the way, it seems there are a lot more of the SL88 Grands than Studios. It took me some searching and one canceled order to find one.

rgames


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Mar 31, 2016)

rgames said:


> No - I decided the difference in price wasn't going to be worth it to me so I just went ahead and ordered the Studio version. From what I could tell the SL88 Studio was going to feel pretty similar to the S90ES and that's good enough.
> 
> By the way, it seems there are a lot more of the SL88 Grands than Studios. It took me some searching and one canceled order to find one.
> 
> rgames



Thanks!


----------

